# MSI Pro Series Z270 (SLI vs SLI PLUS)



## RodoGodo19 (Feb 26, 2017)

*Z270 SLI
$139.99 & FREE Shipping
Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N0ZSN45/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=&th=1*







*Z270 SLI PLUS
$129.99 & FREE Shipping
Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MR32I8L/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=&th=1*


Questions:


What is the difference between them?
Why the second one, which is the best between these two (I think), is cheaper?
The main reason for this purchase is not OC, I don't like it, is to have the CPU at stock speed for a while but, the OC option is good to have it there, just in case. Both are good for OC if I decide to do it?.
I love Asus's motherboards but, right now they are very expensive (ASUS ROG STRIX Z270F GAMING  $189.00). MSI is a good brand?.
Notes:

I don't like OC, I just want to have a good gaming pc, even if I have a K processor at stock speed all my life, they have higher clocks for free than the non-K without doing nothing, besides, the prices of CPU's are droping by a lot right now. (i7-7700k $299.99 in a few days).


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 26, 2017)

SLI PLUS should be more expensive. These two boards are the same base design with the SLI plus having added physical features to add more value for your dollar.

Pretty much any motherboard that offers voltage adjustment can support CPU OCequally; where problems come in is in memory OC, since this is highly dependent on BIOS support.

MSI would be my choice for a user like yourself, given what you say you want. You could also look at Biostar or ASRock.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Feb 26, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> SLI PLUS should be more expensive. These two boards are the same base design with the SLI plus having added physical features to add more value for your dollar.
> 
> Pretty much any motherboard that offers voltage adjustment can support CPU OCequally; where problems come in is in memory OC, since this is highly dependent on BIOS support.
> 
> MSI would be my choice for a user like yourself, given what you say you want. You could also look at Biostar or ASRock.



yeah but, do you know what is the exact difference between them?, I can not find any information about that.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 26, 2017)

Try a compare on newegg? Lined up the specs page for each next to each other and looked?

To be honest, its a 6 of one, half dozen of the other situation if you are looking at a 'best' between the two. 95% of boards will serve 99.9%  of people assuming feature needs are met with the board. In other words, if they both have the features you need, pick the cheapest one as it really doesn't matter.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 26, 2017)

Heatsinks, ram slot protection, M.2 slot covers, audio EMI cover, etc is all on SLI PLUS, not SLI.

The SLI PLUS is the SLI, "PLUS" a few minor things. IF you move your PCI or take it to LANs, the PLUS is the proper choice, even if a bit more cost-wise. With lower cost, the PLUS should be your choice, without any hesitation.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Feb 26, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Heatsinks, ram slot protection, M.2 slot covers, audio EMI cover, etc is all on SLI PLUS, not SLI.
> 
> The SLI PLUS is the SLI, "PLUS" a few minor things. IF you move your PCI or take it to LANs, the PLUS is the proper choice, even if a bit more cost-wise. With lower cost, the PLUS should be your choice, without any hesitation.


None of them comes with a M.2 shield according to a unboxing video: 








I can't find the exact difference between them yet.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 26, 2017)

Have you done the newegg compare yet like I said earlier?


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Feb 26, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Have you done the newegg compare yet like I said earlier?


yes and I can't see any difference at all


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 26, 2017)

So, at the same price, get the PLUS? Not sure what the concern is here??? I'm confused.. sorry.


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 26, 2017)

Its 10 bucks, OP really...........................


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 26, 2017)

RodoGodo19 said:


> None of them comes with a M.2 shield according to a unboxing video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's a cover on the socket itself, not a cover for the drive. Look closely at all slots and you will see the differences easily.



jaggerwild said:


> Its 10 bucks, OP really...........................



And yeah, this. THE SLI PLUS is supposed to be more expensive, so it's either a sale, they have extra stock, or they have increased price of the non-plus board since it is more popular.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Feb 26, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> it's a cover on the socket itself, not a cover for the drive. Look closely at all slots and you will see the differences easily.
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, this. THE SLI PLUS is supposed to be more expensive, so it's either a sale, they have extra stock, or they have increased price of the non-plus board since it is more popular.


sry but I can not see it...


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 26, 2017)

RodoGodo19 said:


> sry but I can not see it...


PLUS has silver metal covers on M.2 slots and audio chip, memory slots, and the cooling is slightly different. There are also other minor part changes, but overall connectivity features that both board offer are similar.

When it comes time to OC, the PLUS has some hardware that might make for a few MHz (single-digit) difference, and will be less susceptible to EMI problems due to the added metal shielding on those memory slots, M.2 slots, and audio chip. The plus board overall should be the more capable board for long-term OC, although the non-PLUS is no slouch...we are talking about very minor differences. The PLUS should be priced $20 - $30 more than the non-PLUS. The plus may also have some different stuff included in the box.

My "professional" opinion (as I review motherboards for this site) is to buy the PLUS. Assuming the boards share BIOS and score similar in benchmarks, I'd rate the PLUS a bit higher due to those seemingly minor differences.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Feb 26, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> PLUS has silver metal covers on M.2 slots and audio chip, memory slots, and the cooling is slightly different. There are also other minor part changes, but overall connectivity features that both board offer are similar.
> 
> When it comes time to OC, the PLUS has some hardware that might make for a few MHz (single-digit) difference, and will be less susceptible to EMI problems due to the added metal shielding on those memory slots, M.2 slots, and audio chip. The plus board overall should be the more capable board for long-term OC, although the non-PLUS is no slouch...we are talking about very minor differences. The PLUS should be priced $20 - $30 more than the non-PLUS. The plus may also have some different stuff included in the box.
> 
> My "professional" opinion (as I review motherboards for this site) is to buy the PLUS. Assuming the boards share BIOS and score similar in benchmarks, I'd rate the PLUS a bit higher due to those seemingly minor differences.


got it.
Both comes with the same accesories, 2 sata cable, manual, IO shield, that's it.
is a shame...
but hey, 130 is a good price compared to Asus's motherboards prices.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 27, 2017)

RodoGodo19 said:


> got it.
> Both comes with the same accesories, 2 sata cable, manual, IO shield, that's it.
> is a shame...
> but hey, 130 is a good price compared to Asus's motherboards prices.


MSI is currently very aggressive in both their feature sets and their pricing compared to other brands. They are really trying to make an impact on the market that I see the other brands not so focused on. ASRock is also doing the same; releasing newer products rather than just re-hashing ones that have been around for years, just with a new socket. I find many ASUS boards just to be that; same old thing, just new socket. Fortunately, ASUS does have some newer designs, but many are just the same as past generations.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Feb 27, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> MSI is currently very aggressive in both their feature sets and their pricing compared to other brands. They are really trying to make an impact on the market that I see the other brands not so focused on. ASRock is also doing the same; releasing newer products rather than just re-hashing ones that have been around for years, just with a new socket. I find many ASUS boards just to be that; same old thing, just new socket. Fortunately, ASUS does have some newer designs, but many are just the same as past generations.



do you think that this MSI that we are talking about, is good for 24/7?
I have a i7-6700 non-k and I want those extra clocks for gaming... but I have my PC turned on 24/7


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes. Every board can be left on 24/7 and overclocked really. Those aren't bottom barrel budget boards. 

Buy the PLUS. Done.


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 27, 2017)

I just got a Asus Prime Z270-A, Ive had other Z170 boards, I must say I regret buying this board.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 27, 2017)

Funny.. was working with prime 270 today... kinda liked it.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Feb 27, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> I just got a Asus Prime Z270-A, Ive had other Z170 boards, I must say I regret buying this board.


why ?


----------



## Enterprise24 (Feb 27, 2017)

Probably off topic but I would avoid MSI motherboard at all cost. I have terrible overclocking experience with MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon paring with i5-6500 and 16GB G.Skill TridentZ 3600Mhz CL17.

Motherboard QVL have my RAM in their list. But actually it can boot at 3600Mhz but far far from stable. I have try everything including loosening timing / adjust VCCIO VCCSA / increase DIMM voltage / adjust sub timing by hand (which work on my previous ASUS Z170-A) but nothing help...

Max memory clock that is fully stable is 3333Mhz which is way behind 3600Mhz that MSI guarantee. ASUS Z170-A guarantee 3466Mhz but can do 3600Mhz fully stable.

CPU overclocking also have issue. Everytime the system fail to post I will need to reflash BIOS. Since the board doesn't have clear cmos button and switching jumper is not working. Also CMOS battery is in terrible place (under PCIE slot so I need to remove VGA before remove CMOS battery). So reflash BIOS is the only way.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 27, 2017)

Avoid a brand at 'all costs' because one random had a problem with the board... sounds logical. 

We reviewed one and didn't run into these issues.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Feb 27, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Avoid a brand at 'all costs' because one random had a problem with the board... sounds logical.
> 
> We reviewed one and didn't run into these issues.



Memory maybe it is just my board but many people in overclock forum in my country (overclockzone.com) say the same thing about Skylake non K OC on various Z170 MSI motherboard. They all NEED to reflash when system fail to post. Which other brand (ASUS Gigabyte Asrock don't have these issue).

One of my friend have the same TridentZ 3600 CL17 like me with MSI Z170A Gaming M7 and i7-7700K and it fail to boot and must be underclock to 3200Mhz (3333 and 3466 also fail) he try every thing like me but no luck.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 6, 2017)

got it, thanks guys for your advice.


----------

